# Lost our LGD last night...



## Savasci_Farms (May 5, 2014)

Hi all...I hate to start on a sad note but I just need to vent.

:mecry::sad: We lost our Anatolian Shepherd LGD last night at 10:35 pm due to complications from Pemphigus ( http://www.skinvetclinic.com/pemphigusfoliaceus.html ). He has been battling the disease since back in January.
We greatly miss Savasci and his goats, chickens and ducks are confused right now with his absence.

Though none will replace Savasci...We have contacted a large goat and sheep farm about a replacement LGD and we are looking forward to getting another wonderful friend and protector.

In memory of Savasci (_Vasci_)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. What unusual coloring I have never seen that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, so sorry :hug:


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

We are sorry to hear about your loss. It looks like he had a good life with you. I hope you are able to find another LGD who can fit well with your herds and flocks.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Savasci_Farms (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for all your kind words. My son is really having a hard time with his "bud" being gone.
We have found a pup at the farm where we bought Savasci. I will post more on that as it progresses.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm am so sorry. He looks like an amazing dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Savasci_Farms (May 5, 2014)

*Meet Diesel*

I said that I would update you all on the status of our pup when we got him so here's an update....

We have gotten a new Anatolian pup from the same farm where we purchased Savasci. 
This pup is from the same line of dogs. We are already seeing a lot of the same mannerism and characteristics as Savasci had, in this pup. He was the only male pup in a litter of 7. He is now 10 weeks old.

Meet Diesel.....My son had the name "Sahbaz" picked out for this pup but his sire is named "Bulldozer" so he was given the name "Diesel"....


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

pup is adorable and very sorry for your loss..!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at that wittle fluffy butt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It's always hard to lose a precious friend like that. Heart (((hugs))) to you and your family. 

Your new pup is adorable!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's a handsome pup! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Savasci_Farms (May 5, 2014)

Thanks folks! We are really enjoying the pup and he is proving already that he is a natural protector. Have a blessed day.


----------

